

Private GitHub Issues attachments are public to everybody - ladino

Github unfortunately refuses to fix that issue but doesn&#x27;t inform me that all images + concepts i post in Github Issues (private repository) are public for everybody (i know the urls are cryptic, but whoever catchs them can visit them everytime without my password)
======
ladino
Reply by Github: We may change this functionality in the future, but do not
have anything to announce now.

Helllo? - even an old vBulletin Forum sends user's content through a
permission proxy!

